# just some midnight mauling pics.............



## WoodButcher80 (Jul 19, 2009)

had a get together and decided to split some rock maple and red oak rounds.... here are some action shots


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 19, 2009)

Somehow I am reminded of Huckleberry Finn and a fence painting party.  :lol:


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Jul 20, 2009)

well, it was a drinking party originally with fun and games ( no lectures please   ) , but a friend saw the maul in the corner of my shed and well......... it turned into a macho man competition!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 20, 2009)

It appears that it is a Monster Maul which would make it even more macho. I can't even lift one of those suckers anymore.


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Jul 20, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> It appears that it is a Monster Maul which would make it even more macho. I can't even lift one of those suckers anymore.



that it its.... that it is.....

75% beer muscles though!


----------



## jj3500 (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool!  I figured it was an event like you said in second post.   Who splits at night? (actually, I do when I'm having a dispute with wife).  Well, at least you'll share some of the labor.


----------



## fossil (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey guys, watch this!  Hell, even the photographer's safety was in jeopardy.  Glad I wasn't there.  Maybe 30 or 40 years ago, but not anymore.  Rick


----------



## Flatbedford (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like a party to me! I hope you all stayed away from the chainsaw! Are you gonna have them all back next week to finish?


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Jul 20, 2009)

ill have to finish . have about 3+ cords of rounds i have to split still ...... ugh....


----------



## Shipper50 (Jul 20, 2009)

Who is the guy in the blue shirt with the BIG arms? He looks like he should be in the wrestling ring by his size. ;-P 

Shipper


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Jul 21, 2009)

hah. just a buddy who wants to become an honorary woodbutcher


----------



## Shipper50 (Jul 21, 2009)

WoodButcher80 said:
			
		

> hah. just a buddy who wants to become an honorary woodbutcher


Well I could use a buddy like that, I am 6'1 and weigh around 250 and I  don't have arms like him :roll: 

But then again, I am old now. ;-P

Shipper


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Jul 21, 2009)

its all in the camera angle i perceive. . . hes not lou ferrigno .


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 21, 2009)

Way to go WoodButcher, LOL...I remember those days fondly.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 21, 2009)

'Course I'm wondering if this wood mauling party was fueled by an excessive amount of alcoholic beverages if . . .

a) the maul came up missing the next morning, but was eventually found embedded 20 feet up in a nearby pine tree or

b) the guys split up 2 cords of wood within an hour or so . . . but promptly burned up 1.78 cords of that wood by dumping it on to the nearby bon fire.


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Jul 21, 2009)

actually Jake , 

its gonna be a 2 part answer. 

yes, excessive drinking led to increased conceived bicep size and wood blasting abilities. 

yes, the stubborn knot pieces ended up in the inferno where all the sane party-goers were at . it was a shame to throw good oak in there.... but they had to be punished !


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Jul 21, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Somehow I am reminded of Huckleberry Finn and a fence painting party.  :lol:



oh, and btw, its Tom Sawyer .


----------



## fossil (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks more like Paul Bunyan.  Where'd you hide Babe?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 22, 2009)

I like the wood flying- good pics!


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Jul 22, 2009)

captured photos of the Butcher's Lair ...


----------



## quads (Jul 22, 2009)

That's a cool old splitter!  Seen some use too.


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks. 18hp 1959 wisconsin 2cylinder. 22gpm pump . its nice,doesnt skip a beat on 24" rounds. was yellow, painted her black cus the Butcher's lady said it stood out too much.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Jul 22, 2009)

The last time I attempted a maul party, I sent a piece of red oak into my fanclubs shin.

WoodButcher


----------



## TreePapa (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't let anyone stand within 30 ft. of me when I'm using Thumper (monster maul clone) ... or any other ax, maul, or sledge. I've had Thumper, and the super-splitter maul, slip out of my hands and fly (past my knees by inches). That could do some serious damage.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## rdust (Jul 25, 2009)

As soon as I seen the pictures I knew drinking was involved!  lol  My friends and I have had that look many times.


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Jul 25, 2009)

rdust. . . 

hah. i knew someone would get it right off the bat!    thanks for not lecturing... weve all done silly things in our lives.


----------



## rdust (Jul 25, 2009)

WoodButcher80 said:
			
		

> rdust. . .
> 
> hah. i knew someone would get it right off the bat!    thanks for not lecturing... weve all done silly things in our lives.



No lecture from me, I've had plenty of "hold my beer" moments.


----------



## gzecc (Jul 27, 2009)

Harmless fun, not driving, no chainsaws, no explosives, we've all done much worse.  They were even productive. Since when does fun not have some sort of compromise!


----------



## Flatbedford (Jul 27, 2009)

I had the family over for a birthday party yesterday. I was showing off my Fiskars Super Splitting axe. I was almost did a demonstration, but stopped myself when I realized that I was wearing open sandels and shorts, and had already consumed a few beers. I guess I wussed out.


----------



## gzecc (Jul 27, 2009)

I too would have drawn the line at sandals. The OP seems to have sneakers on. Much more appropriate!


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Jul 27, 2009)

ya, we did all have sneakers on !


----------



## burntime (Jul 27, 2009)

Look at some of the faces, pretty funny!


----------



## madrone (Jul 28, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I had the family over for a birthday party yesterday. I was showing off my Fiskars Super Splitting axe. I was almost did a demonstration, but stopped myself when I realized that I was wearing open sandels and shorts, and had already consumed a few beers. I guess I wussed out.



I split in sandals and shorts the other day for quite a while before realizing it. With two rugrats I tend to get excited about any hands-free time...


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 28, 2009)

woodbutcher what part of the snowbelt do you live in? im from the streetsboro area


----------



## drdoct (Aug 31, 2009)

At least y'all were smart enough to put up the camera before you started the chainsaw juggling!


----------

